# Bild zerfallen lassen



## viellärmumnichts (28. Oktober 2004)

hi,
es gibt im Fernsehen einen bestimmten Überblendeffekt. Und zwar zerfällt das vorhergehende Bild in kleine Quardrate. gibt es die Möglichkeit sowas mit Photoshop zu machen? ich will also ein Bild drucken, bei dem die Ränder in lauter kleine Quardrate zerfallen. die Quardrate fliegen also vom Bild weg. wohlgemerkt es soll für den Druck sein-keine Animation.
Hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt!


----------



## zatoichi (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Ja, es ist möglich. Ich besitze PS Version 5.0 und hab einen Weg gefunden. Jedoch kann es auch sein, dass es eine wesentlich einfachere Möglichkeit gibt, um zu deinem ziel zu kommen.
>Öffne dein Bild
>ziehe mit dem "Auswahlrechteck" einen zweiten Rand innerhalb deines Bildes
>gehe auf Auswahl>Auswahl umkehren
>gehe auf Filter>Stilisierungsfilter>Kacheleffekt...
>nun spiele etwas mit der Enstellung bis dir das Ergebnis gefällt

Ich hoffe, ich hab dir geholfen!
Ansonsten meld dich nochmal und vl. kann ich dir ja nochmal helfen
mfg


----------



## viellärmumnichts (28. Oktober 2004)

hi,

das ist nicht ganz, was ich meinte. die rechtecke, bzw Quardrate sollen ja aus dem Bild rausfliegen, das Bild soll sich also zum Rand hin in Rechtecke auflösen, eben auseinanderfallen. Habe leider kein Beispiel zur Hand


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Oktober 2004)

Ein Filter ist mir da nicht bekannt, aber ich würde das sowieso per Handarbeit machen.
Soll heißen: Du legst eine Maske an, die erst das gesamte Bild verdeckt (du füllst sie mit schwarz).
Dann kannst du mit weiß deine einzelnen Quadrate erstellen und machst damit die Maske an
diesen Stellen transparent. Wenn du zufrieden bist, kannst du auch noch einen netten Ebeneneffekt,
wie z.B. einen Schlagschatten, hinzufügen.


----------



## Leola13 (28. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe geht es um einen Effekt, der auch im Stern auf Bildern war. 
Dann musst Du zusätzlich zu  radde`s Lösung das Bild noch x-mal kopieren, und nach einer Richtung z.B. links unten, transormieren und auf die einzelnen Ebenen die Maske legen.
Das gibt dann gedehte, verschieden große Quadrate.

Nur : Handarbeit ist gefragt.

Ciao Stefan


----------

